# New Member Wishing to Add a Grimac Mia Automatic/BFC Junior to the For Sale Section



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a Grimac Mia/BFC Junior Automatic machine that I will be breaking for spares, the machine requires a new touch panel to operate correctly and their is a small leak at the top of the boiler. The machine has a 1 year old Gicar control box that can be used in other automatic machines (unsure which) any other parts that are of interest please let me know.

View attachment 3705
View attachment 3706


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Stub24

A couple of posts within the Introductions section and communicating with other members will see the post threshold reached

You will need to be able to send and receive PMs too once the deal has been agreed

Until then the For Sale section might not be able to accessed


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Many thanks Glenn, will do


----------



## coffeeboy (Oct 9, 2013)

I am interested in the parts


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi coffeeboy, are there any particular parts you are interested in? The item can also be found in the for sale section.


----------

